# Curvical Dialation before 2nd IVF try - anyone else been thru this??



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello,

Has anyone had to have their curvix dilated before IVF?

Both my prev FET's were VERY difficult as my curvix have a sharpe bend now doc wants me to have my curvix dialted before our next try. I am very nervous and op is next week just after any kind of advice really. 

Thanks Belle xx


----------



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Hi Belle,


I had Cervical Dilation before our second and subsequently successful IVF, I too had had a difficult ET before and this was suggested.  I had mine done under GA and was in hospital at 7am and at home recovering at 11am, there was no real pain afterwards just some cramping almost like a period pain and some bleeding.  It made such a difference with the ET so much smoother than the previous one.  Hope that helps any other questions let me know.


Hope it all goes well and you go on to have a BFP


Good Luck


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Awww thank you sooooooo much! I am soooo nervous going into hospital next week, I am having a general and I am a afternoon case. I have taken the day off work the day after aswell. So did you just experience cramps the next day?

We have only ever had FET's as I developed OHSS on our first ICSI try and both were sooooooooo difficult! On my second FET I had gas and air but they have suggested I be sedated next time. This is our last try so trying everything possible so hopefully it works!

Started the injections again in the next 6 weeks so ET isn't to long after the op xx


----------



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

To be honest I had very little cramping, I was very tired from the GA so taking the day off afterwards is probably a really good idea, I had a day off afterwards as well.  But I really can't tell you how different the two ET transfers were, it was so smooth and quick after the dilation, were as the previous one was so difficult and the tube was in and out a few times and then I had to be scanned at the same time to make sure it was in and as I'm sure you know all the time you stressing and making it more difficult, but second time round it was in and over with so quickly.  Our previous IUI'S were also much more difficult in comparison, I only wish we had had the dilation earlier.


Take Care and Good Luck


----------

